# [FASCINATE] How to back up stock rom??



## want a droid (Jul 23, 2011)

I just rooted my girlfriend's year old fascinate and before flashing MIUI I want to make a backup of what she has had for the past year.

CWM is giving me an error while backing up boot image.

Any help?


----------



## BadBen (Jul 30, 2011)

What's the error?


----------



## want a droid (Jul 23, 2011)

Error flashing boot img or something like that.


----------



## BadBen (Jul 30, 2011)

Which Superuser apk did you use?


----------



## dsk04 (Aug 11, 2011)

try to use this one i have no problems with it unlike some of this that gave me the same error your getting, its ver. 2.5.0.x

http://www.mediafire.com/?pfuhk4ibn9uore3


----------



## Mujibar (Aug 12, 2011)

Only CWM 2.5.x will let you make a backup on a stock kernel. CWM 3.x requires a custom kernel (or stock kernel that was modified) in order to make a nandroid backup.

Tapatalk'd


----------



## want a droid (Jul 23, 2011)

So just download and flash any kernel?


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

want a droid said:


> So just download and flash any kernel?


I think you should Odin cwm 2.5.x

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------

